# Leaking commode -underside of tank



## DonInNC (Jan 6, 2009)

First of all, this is a great site. I will be telling my friends about it. My commode just started leaking where the water line goes into the tank. There's a plastic nut and then there's a flat washer that resides against the tank itself. I have tried tightening the plastic nut - turning it clockwise - but it did not help any. I then turned it counter-clockwise with not better results. I will be replacing the commode in a month or two but hope I can get some suggestions on what I need to do next for now.


----------



## kok328 (Jan 7, 2009)

There are actually two opportunities for leakage in the area you specified.
The first would be where the water supply line attaches to the plastic piece that is sandwhiching the porcelan tank.  The other would be the plastic piece that sandwhiches the tank and accept the supply line.  Turn the water supply off, disconnect the supply line and tighten the plastic piece that is remaining on the tank.  Reattach your supply line, turn the water back on and you should be all set assuming there are no cracked fittings, stripped threads, rotted gaskets or corrosion.  A little silicon grease on the fittings wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## DonInNC (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks. Sounds like a plan. I will give that a shot. If I do find a cracked fitting, bad gasket or some other part that will need replacing, does a Home Depot or Lowe's generally carry replacement parts or will I need to go to a plumbing supplies company?


----------



## travelover (Jan 7, 2009)

DonInNC said:


> Thanks. Sounds like a plan. I will give that a shot. If I do find a cracked fitting, bad gasket or some other part that will need replacing, does a Home Depot or Lowe's generally carry replacement parts or will I need to go to a plumbing supplies company?



Yes, sometimes they carry two qualities of the same part. Get the better one.


----------



## nopilot (Jan 16, 2009)

Can you buy that part by itself or only in a repair kit? I don't remember seeing them. I would recommend turning off the supply and flushing the tank because if you take the supply line off,  you could end up with 1.5- 5 gallons of water coming out of the tank.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

If it's not a cracked fitting it could just be that the rubber washer isn't maintaining a good seal anymore.  Might want to check the washers where the tank attaches to the bowel if you are still having leaks.  There are three, one for the water to enter the bowl and two for the bolts that attach the tank to the bowl.  Water does funny things and it could be running across the bottom of the tank to the line.  You should be able to buy parts individually at any plumbing store.

     Josh Jaros (Jaros Bros. Construction)


----------



## MoreTime (Feb 1, 2009)

sounds like a copper supply line would replace it with a braided supply the better of them all, and it may be a ballcock that has a crack in it and it looks like the supply is leaking.  good luck


----------

